# GPS is getting an $8-billion upgrade



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

GPS is getting an $8-billion upgrade.

*Improvements, including the replacement of satellites, aim to make the system more reliable, more widespread and much more accurate.*

Note: The system is expected to begin deployment sometime in 2014, so, don't expect accuracies withing an arm-length until then (or after at least 24 of the new systems have been deployed - remember you need to triangulate location on 4 or more satellites) on your GPS. Maybe Apple will have released an iPhone 4GS by that time. Current accuracies are no more than about 15 feet.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just thing they can pinpoint you and it will be so easy for the terminator to come after you. Darn a beam from space can zoom in on you and blow you up. 

http://www.militaryaerospace.com/in...content/2010/5/laser-weapons_development.html

I don't want a cell phone.


----------

